# كيف اقيس امبير البطارية



## حمدان المغني (20 يوليو 2011)

لدي هذا الاميتر الالكتروني كيف استطيع بواسطتة قياس امبير البطارية وليس الفولت 

الامبيــــــــــــــــر ؟؟؟..

شكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 يوليو 2011)

يبدو أنك لم ترفع الصورة لكن على أى حال لا يقاس أمبير البطارية بأى جهاز - هو رقم يحدده الصانع

لكن يمكنك توصيل البطارية فى دائرة و يكون التيار معروف من قانون أوم أو تضع مقياس التيار فى الدائرة و تنتظر حتى تفرغ البطارية و كما ذكرت لك فى المشارمة الأخرى سيكون التيار × الزمن هو تيار البطارية فهو يقاس أمبيرساعة و ليس أمبير فقط


----------



## حمدان المغني (21 يوليو 2011)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> يبدو أنك لم ترفع الصورة لكن على أى حال لا يقاس أمبير البطارية بأى جهاز - هو رقم يحدده الصانع
> 
> لكن يمكنك توصيل البطارية فى دائرة و يكون التيار معروف من قانون أوم أو تضع مقياس التيار فى الدائرة و تنتظر حتى تفرغ البطارية و كما ذكرت لك فى المشارمة الأخرى سيكون التيار × الزمن هو تيار البطارية فهو يقاس أمبيرساعة و ليس أمبير فقط



********************************************
اشكرك اخي العزيز 10000 شكر

لقد رفعت الصورة بالامس ورأيتها بالمشاركة من هذا الرابط
http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/multimeter/pic1.JPG

وعلى كل حال غرضي من هذا السؤال 

لدي خمس بطاريات قوة الواحدة 12فولت / 7 امبير

اريد ان اربط هذه الخمس البطاريات توصيل جماعي بحيث احصل على 35 امبير ويظل الفولت كما هو 12 فولت للخمس البطاريات 
فهل اربطهن على التوالي ام التوازي لكي احصل على ما اريد 
وهل يعني التوالي ان اربط كل السوالب مع بعض والموجب مع بعض في البطاريات ؟؟ وبالتهاية تظل الدائرة مفتوحة للحصول على الطرفين طرف موجب وطرف سالب ...

اشكرك على طيبتك وتعاونك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 يوليو 2011)

الربط على التوازى و كما قلت كل الموجب معا و كل السالب معا


----------



## حمدان المغني (22 يوليو 2011)

1000 شكر


----------



## ابوحمدا (26 يوليو 2011)

شكرا == ابوحمدا===


----------



## أبو العبد محيسن (27 يوليو 2011)

تيار البطارية يحددة المنتج ولا يمكن قياسة ولكن يمكن قياس التيار المسحوب من البطارية ولكل حمل تيار يختلف عن الاحمال الاخرى حتى لو يعملا على نفس الجهد والذي يحدد التيار حسابيا في هذه الحالة قدرة الحمل المراد تشغيلة


----------



## حمدان المغني (31 ديسمبر 2011)

الشكر للجميع


----------



## الخـفوق (4 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً للجميع على المعلومات القيمة​


----------



## منير شداد (2 أبريل 2015)

للحصول على 35 امبير من خمس بطاريات 12 فولت /7 امبير يجب ان نربط البطاريات على التوازي يعني الموجب مع الموجب والسالب مع السالب


----------



## tamer.shibl (3 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم اشكر الاداره على قبولى معكم
واشكركم على قبولى معكم
واتمنى لكم التوفيق
ولو سمحت عندى سؤال
اريد ان احصل على امبير عالى وفولت 220 مثل كهرباء المنزل كم بطاريه احتاجها وكيف يتم توصيلها ؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 أبريل 2015)

أخى
لا يوجد شيء اسمه تيار عالى ولكن عادة ما يقال اريد 220 فولت 500 وات أو 1000 وات أو 2000 وات أو اكثر حسب قيمة الأحمال المطلوب تغذيتها و أيضا زمن التشغيل المتوقع
توجد فى هذا المنتدى مقال عن أجهزة اليو بى اس ups و التى تقوم بهذا العمل و إن لم تجدها فى هذا القسم قد تجدها فى قسم الكهرباء


----------

